# One more week to go



## cfm03 (Apr 6, 2018)

How is everybody doing?

Here, I am doing some merm and slay review and tabbing books, binders...


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 6, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> How is everybody doing?
> 
> Here, I am doing some merm and slay review and tabbing books, binders...


SlayPE yesterday after almost 3weeks the last time I did it, I finished it little over 5 hours, now doing it again maybe I get better times. Then tomorrow mock up Engr.Pro guides.

Then recycle again. I topped my previous time in 6ms, i finished it the other day under 4 hours. 

Everything is set to go.


----------



## pat_in_the_hat (Apr 6, 2018)

reread thru the engrPro study guide this week. last night and continuing this weekend ill run thru engrPro sample exam and NCEES sample exam over again. (for about the fifth time each). I really wish I had another practice exam as ive pretty much memorized these two.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Apr 6, 2018)

I worked through Slay for the most part. Much more difficult than engproguides, but both beneficial in their own way. Planning on Running through 6ms and ncees each once this weekend.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 6, 2018)

@pat_in_the_hat have you checked out our “HVAC&amp;R practice problem of the week” thread? There are at least 6 problems (not available anywhere else) there you might consider attempting.

Also — although it’s not a full exam  — you may want to consider checking out our Psychrometrics &amp; HVAC Systems Calcs practice problems ebook. Get free sample pages here: https://www.slaythepe.com/hvacr-psychrometrics.html


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 6, 2018)

Slay the P.E. said:


> @pat_in_the_hat have you checked out our “HVAC&amp;R practice problem of the week” thread? There are at least 6 problems (not available anywhere else) there you might consider attempting.
> 
> Also — although it’s not a full exam  — you may want to consider checking out our Psychrometrics &amp; HVAC Systems Calcs practice problems ebook. Get free sample pages here: https://www.slaythepe.com/hvacr-psychrometrics.html


@Slay the P.E. 

Please check email, got question need to be cleared. Thanks!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Apr 6, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> @Slay the P.E.
> 
> Please check email, got question need to be cleared. Thanks!


 Check email for responses.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 6, 2018)

I am feeling prepared... i think. I have gone through three practice exams (MDM) two times each. I am currently going through topics that I'm weakest in. I ordered the Tim Kennedy review manual. That should be here today and I am going to tear into that tomorrow. I'm running out of fresh material to look at.

I am most worried about the theory type and lookup problems. Those types of problems tend to suck up a lot of time for me while I flip through my references.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Apr 6, 2018)

Going to finish my second pass through the NCEES practice test tonight and this weekend to identify weak areas and then do MERM companion problems on those subject.

I am off all next week to just do problems. I will probably do the practice test a third time on Wednesday and then finalize my references. I am taking Thursday off for sure and driving down to Minneapolis with the family Thursday night. They are going to spend the day there while I take the test.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 6, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> Going to finish my second pass through the NCEES practice test tonight and this weekend to identify weak areas and then do MERM companion problems on those subject.
> 
> I am off all next week to just do problems. I will probably do the practice test a third time on Wednesday and then finalize my references. I am taking Thursday off for sure and driving down to Minneapolis with the family Thursday night. They are going to spend the day there while I take the test.


Thats nice! Unfortunately I couldn't bring my kids, they have school, wifef also need to stay home.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 6, 2018)

Destroyed the pro eng test on my second try. Perfect score under 5 hours.

got destroyed by slay on my second attempt about a month since he last time I tried it. (Well noand destroyed. Still got a passing score but it wasn’t easy).

I plan on working on slay and then doing a mock with ncees next week sometime.

going to skip doing anymore 6ms and ppi exams. Too much material that isn’t in the real thing.


----------



## sambisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Planning on sitting down and doing the entire NCEES practice exam this weekend (giving myself the same format as exam day). I've been through that exam a few times already but I've avoided looking at it for the past month or so. Just been working on the Slay exam recently. Wednesday off of work to make sure I have everything ready to go. Then headed down to Denver Thursday evening.

Good luck everyone (not that you need luck at this point)!


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 6, 2018)

Curious about what is in the 2011 MSM. Got it on Amazon. I guess presentation doesn't matter as long as the content is there.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hmmm. I found some problems in the older version of ncees a tiny bit more tricky for some reason than the 2016. 

I just finished SlayPE 3:31min. 

Just having a coffee break, thinking of start doing mock up with EngrProguide or take a rest and hit it tomorrow xD


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 7, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Hmmm. I found some problems in the older version of ncees a tiny bit more tricky for some reason than the 2016.
> I just finished SlayPE 3:31min.
> Just having a coffee break, thinking of start doing mock up with EngrProguide or take a rest and hit it tomorrow xD


I finished several few mock exams these past two weeks. Right now, going over all the problems I solved to date (problems from slay, merm, ppi, 6ms, engpro, ncees 2016/2011). Wrapping it up with two more mocks next week. 
While reviewing, I reorganize my tabs, rewriting sections of my cheetsheet (8 page cheetsheet so far).


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

I finished Engineer Pro morning portion in about 2hrs 30min. I will check my score after I recieve clarification in one question seemed there was an error. Now Im taking a break. 

Lunch! Then do the PM portion.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> I finished several few mock exams these past two weeks. Right now, going over all the problems I solved to date (problems from slay, merm, ppi, 6ms, engpro, ncees 2016/2011). Wrapping it up with two more mocks next week.
> While reviewing, I reorganize my tabs, rewriting sections of my cheetsheet (8 page cheetsheet so far).


What will you be using for the mock ups?


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 7, 2018)

Probably another pass on Ncees 2016 and SlayPe.

I haven't touched Slay's mock up in over a week, so I need to go back to it.

This week, I have been focusing on wrapping up Slay's guides (hvac, thermo), NCEES 2016, and reshuffling my notes, and references.

Engpro is great one too... IMO, a little heavy on hvac/psychrometics, but I will take it. Difficulty wise, It is very similar to NCEES.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Probably another pass on Ncees 2016 and SlayPe.
> 
> I haven't touched Slay's mock up in over a week, so I need to go back to it.
> 
> ...


I got 39/40 on the morning of EngineerPro. I am upset about that 1 question I did not get.

I think if I have spare time in the real exam after 1 pass, I will make sure to use all that time to get accurate answer on some of not so sure answers.

Starting PM portion in few minutes.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright so I finished PM part of the EngineerProGuide at about 2:45min. I got like 3 problem to review, I spent another 45minutes to review them. I have left all in all 30mintes spared, did not use it. Let me check back whats the score, I was hoping to get 100% this time!!! 

I will take a cigarette break before checking my score. BRB! xD

Ok so I got the same damn score! Both my mistake come from worded problem lol

39/40, that one valve selection is confusing me...it said it is desired to have exact control so %flow vs %control valve open, so I answered the linear globe, so if it need 95%flow just close the valve 95%. But it appears it was wrong. 

This is my first attempt with EngineerProguide, 78/80 score, although many people said this is the easiest practice test and I concur.

So I will not relax still. I will continue practice the rest as scheduled!


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 8, 2018)

Omg how do y’all have so much time lol


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 8, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> Omg how do y’all have so much time lol


I think practicing speed helped me a lot. One thing I noticed is that even if "you know how" if you dont have enough practice, you will tend to be slower. Its like training the brain to fast pace.

I really treated this mock as a real test so I tried my best as fast as I can. 

But I will still not take the real test lightly. So today until Wednesday I will still be practicing all including now this EngineerPro guide, as I've learned something new from this material. 

Do your mock ups, you see in here I got another 2 problems which I am unsure and got it correctly with the time spared.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 8, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> I think practicing speed helped me a lot. One thing I noticed is that even if "you know how" if you dont have enough practice, you will tend to be slower. Its like training the brain to fast pace.
> I really treated this mock as a real test so I tried my best as fast as I can.
> But I will still not take the real test lightly. So today until Wednesday I will still be practicing all including now this EngineerPro guide, as I've learned something new from this material.
> Do your mock ups, you see in here I got another 2 problems which I am unsure and got it correctly with the time spared.


I totally agree with your comments. It is not enough to recognize the problem. It is doing, solving it in 4-6 minutes average. I usually benchmark/gauge myself at each hour to see where I am at. If I am not within my expected range I try to remain calm and continue. Remaing calm composed, it is key for me. 

I had similar experiences last week when I took the ncees mock. I got very tired after the 2nd hour, so I had to force myself to continue. I was a bit disappointed with the time, but again I learned something about myself, how to pace myself.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 8, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> I totally agree with your comments. It is not enough to recognize the problem. It is doing, solving it in 4-6 minutes average. I usually benchmark/gauge myself at each hour to see where I am at. If I am not within my expected range I try to remain calm and continue. Remaing calm composed, it is key for me.
> 
> I had similar experiences last week when I took the ncees mock. I got very tired after the 2nd hour, so I had to force myself to continue. I was a bit disappointed with the time, but again I learned something about myself, how to pace myself.


Exactly, get comfortable with the required pacing. 

In my own view, these practice test that we have right now, we should be able to finish them off at least half of the time required. Keep working until you beat the clock down. 

In the actual exam, most question will be foreign and will require additional time. 

This is just proof, my time in EngineerPro I spent 5-6hours first time I hit it, but now i know the problems, the 2nd time I work on this it will reduce to maybe even lessthan 3hours. Difficulty wise I must agree that it is at same level somehow with ncees, but thing is it is same level for all problems. In the real exam, I am expecting some problems to be more difficult than the difficilty level shown on ncees practice problem, something like SlayPE or 6ms type problems where it will balance out the time.

The SlayPE and 6ms I was able to do it lessthan 4 hours at this point. 

It is ok timing yourself like, doing couple questions and stopping the time on and off. Thats what I do too, say answering 10-15 questions straight then I will puff a cig.

But I think, that sitting down to work on 40 problems straight at least once before exam is advisable.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 8, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Exactly, get comfortable with the required pacing.
> In my own view, these practice test that we have right now, we should be able to finish them off at least half of the time required. Keep working until you beat the clock down.
> In the actual exam, most question will be foreign and will require additional time.
> This is just proof, my time in EngineerPro I spent 5-6hours first time I hit it, but now i know the problems, the 2nd time I work on this it will reduce to maybe even lessthan 3hours. Difficulty wise I must agree that it is at same level somehow with ncees, but thing is it is same level for all problems. In the real exam, I am expecting some problems to be more difficult than the difficilty level shown on ncees practice problem, something like SlayPE or 6ms type problems where it will balance out the time.
> ...


Also, I am planning on making 5 passes through the exam. The first two are designed to get the freebies out of the way. The 3rd will be focused on the low level calc problems, 4th pass is designed for medium level to intense calculations. The 5th pass is for unfamiliar problems. Which hopefully won't be too many.

I also perfected my skipping problem technique. It took a while, but I got to work well. Coming back to to problems where the units, values, arithmetic is not working out...or fat finger errors. 

I have also noticed in the afternoon, how focused and sharp mind becomes. Even though the mind is exhausted, it finds a very effective and acute way to solve problems, to deliver, especially difficult problems after 5-6 hrs of crunching. Kinda interesting!


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 9, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Also, I am planning on making 5 passes through the exam. The first two are designed to get the freebies out of the way. The 3rd will be focused on the low level calc problems, 4th pass is designed for medium level to intense calculations. The 5th pass is for unfamiliar problems. Which hopefully won't be too many.
> 
> I also perfected my skipping problem technique. It took a while, but I got to work well. Coming back to to problems where the units, values, arithmetic is not working out...or fat finger errors.
> 
> I have also noticed in the afternoon, how focused and sharp mind becomes. Even though the mind is exhausted, it finds a very effective and acute way to solve problems, to deliver, especially difficult problems after 5-6 hrs of crunching. Kinda interesting!


I did 2 pass on SlayPE from yesterday afternoon and finsihed the second pass this morning. Did 40 problem straight both am and pm. For some reason I spend less hours than previous times. I finished am 1:13min and pm 1:20min. This will be my last run on that material, now will be working on 6ms. This is where its like wrote memorization where I start to solve problem before even reading it lol. But ofcourse I keep in mind the concept behind each problem. 

Ill do 2 pass on 6ms today then 2 pass on ncees2001&amp;2011 tomorrow and 2 pass on ncees2016 on Wednesday. 

Thursday is mostly rest day, prayer day, then I will pick 3 random questions at each practice problem. 

Friday is the day we slay this Goliath, just like David did!


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 9, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> I did 2 pass on SlayPE from yesterday afternoon and finsihed the second pass this morning. Did 40 problem straight both am and pm. For some reason I spend less hours than previous times. I finished am 1:13min and pm 1:20min. This will be my last run on that material, now will be working on 6ms. This is where its like wrote memorization where I start to solve problem before even reading it lol. But ofcourse I keep in mind the concept behind each problem.
> Ill do 2 pass on 6ms today then 2 pass on ncees2001&amp;2011 tomorrow and 2 pass on ncees2016 on Wednesday.
> Thursday is mostly rest day, prayer day, then I will pick 3 random questions at each practice problem.
> Friday is the day we slay this Goliath, just like David did!


This is my Goliath too. I owe it to my family, for all the sacrifices they made to accommodate my study. Also, trying to stay humble and not puff up my ego. It is always a challenge. 

Love this convo, it pushes me to keep going until the last minute.

On another note, you've got some beastly routine going... Pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## sambisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Couple last questions/clarifications...

We don't bring ANY writing utensils into the exam?

I bought copies of all of the ASHRAE manuals although I never really used them. Is anyone actually bringing those into the exam? I can't see having time to look something up in those.  I am bringing my Fluids, Thermo, and Heat Transfer textbooks although I don't anticipate needing or using them. If a problem requires any of those references then it'll be left until the end anyway to be answered if I have the time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 9, 2018)

That's right, leave all writing implements at home. You'll be the recipient of a snazzy, $350, French-made, 0.7mm mechanical pencil. Colors vary by season.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 9, 2018)

sambisu said:


> Couple last questions/clarifications...
> 
> We don't bring ANY writing utensils into the exam?
> 
> I bought copies of all of the ASHRAE manuals although I never really used them. Is anyone actually bringing those into the exam? I can't see having time to look something up in those.  I am bringing my Fluids, Thermo, and Heat Transfer textbooks although I don't anticipate needing or using them. If a problem requires any of those references then it'll be left until the end anyway to be answered if I have the time.


Ive used the ASHRAE mini once only to be honest in one of the merm companion, not gonna hurt to bring it. 

But I doubt we will need it.


----------



## sambisu (Apr 9, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> That's right, leave all writing implements at home. You'll be the recipient of a snazzy, $350, French-made, 0.7mm mechanical pencil. Colors vary by season.


I just signed up for the pencil really


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 9, 2018)

Do we get to keep the snazzy pencil?!?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 9, 2018)

YES, YOU DO. It's the world's nerdiest trophy, probably.


----------



## sayed (Apr 10, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> I am feeling prepared... i think. I have gone through three practice exams (MDM) two times each. I am currently going through topics that I'm weakest in. I ordered the Tim Kennedy review manual. That should be here today and I am going to tear into that tomorrow. I'm running out of fresh material to look at.
> 
> I am most worried about the theory type and lookup problems. Those types of problems tend to suck up a lot of time for me while I flip through my references.


dont fret

this is only the most important exam in your career.... so dont get nervous


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Apr 10, 2018)

At this point I feel like trying to study hard will have negative returns. For all of the DTC folks, I'm just going through our PRN's binder by binder, re-familiarizing myself with what is in each section. I think that will be the best use of my time between now and Friday. Ready to get this over with. I've been having dreams about solving problems for weeks now.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

Aight boys time to do some more passes on ncees practice test.

I agree with above, study time is finished. Now just doing some work out.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> At this point I feel like trying to study hard will have negative returns. For all of the DTC folks, I'm just going through our PRN's binder by binder, re-familiarizing myself with what is in each section. I think that will be the best use of my time between now and Friday. Ready to get this over with. I've been having dreams about solving problems for weeks now.


Agree. Study heavy at this point is damaging. How was your DTC experience? Just curious...


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I thought DTC was great. It completely takes the guesswork out of what to study. Then again, I haven't taken the test yet so who knows. I've heard good things though! I think the biggest take away is the organized references you walk away with. In the event you need to reference a specific type of problem, you have a Personalized Reference Notebook for each major topic broken down into subcategories. You are also given an "Exam Day Companion" with organized subject areas and relevant equations. I also went through a few practice exams but definitely not to the point where I'm doing them by memory in an hour...whatever works though.


----------



## ME_PE_WANNABE (Apr 10, 2018)

DTC worked for me. I passed on my first attempt in the October 2016 exam. Like what ME_VT mentioned about the the organized reference, the course helps you establish references for each category so you are more efficient with your time while taking the test.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> I thought DTC was great. It completely takes the guesswork out of what to study. Then again, I haven't taken the test yet so who knows. I've heard good things though! I think the biggest take away is the organized references you walk away with. In the event you need to reference a specific type of problem, you have a Personalized Reference Notebook for each major topic broken down into subcategories. You are also given an "Exam Day Companion" with organized subject areas and relevant equations. I also went through a few practice exams but definitely not to the point where I'm doing them by memory in an hour...whatever works though.


Awesome. I am glad is working out for you.


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 10, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> I thought DTC was great. It completely takes the guesswork out of what to study. Then again, I haven't taken the test yet so who knows. I've heard good things though! I think the biggest take away is the organized references you walk away with. In the event you need to reference a specific type of problem, you have a Personalized Reference Notebook for each major topic broken down into subcategories. You are also given an "Exam Day Companion" with organized subject areas and relevant equations. I also went through a few practice exams but definitely not to the point where I'm doing them by memory in an hour...whatever works though.


I totally agree. I believe this week should be about making sure you are grounded in concepts and problem identification, in case they switch something up on me.


----------



## goast55 (Apr 10, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> Do we get to keep the snazzy pencil?!?


You are instructed to leave the pencil there...Nobody really listens though.

Also, be sure to listen to the instructions carefully.  The proctor in my session last October stopped giving instructions because there was a guy standing up.  They were called out publicly...


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 10, 2018)

I am for sure taking that pencil with me. 

At this point i can work through the sample exams in about 4 hours total. I am comfortable with the material that I have been studying. Now it is just a matter of keeping calm and pacing myself on test day.

I'm ready to get this thing over with. I'm ready to resume a life beyond work. study. sleep. repeat. I've been on this grind since late December. We're almost through this.. lets finish strong.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> I am for sure taking that pencil with me.
> At this point i can work through the sample exams in about 4 hours total. I am comfortable with the material that I have been studying. Now it is just a matter of keeping calm and pacing myself on test day.
> I'm ready to get this thing over with. I'm ready to resume a life beyond work. study. sleep. repeat. I've been on this grind since late December. We're almost through this.. lets finish strong.


Same here, man! I am soo ready to get my life back. My life right now is like a Woody Allen movie...boring and awkward.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

goast55 said:


> You are instructed to leave the pencil there...Nobody really listens though.
> 
> Also, be sure to listen to the instructions carefully.  The proctor in my session last October stopped giving instructions because there was a guy standing up.  They were called out publicly...


I will take the pencil too or just pay for it. 

Im here kinda just brushing up with ncees, my hours are still good down under 3hrs. Want to maintain it until tomorrow.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 10, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> I will take the pencil too or just pay for it.
> 
> Im here kinda just brushing up with ncees, my hours are still good down under 3hrs. Want to maintain it until tomorrow.


I sure hope the difficulty is similar to the NCEES. There are a few difficult questions in the PM section, but the rest are fairly simple imo. Sure with I had the 2011/2001 edition... oh well.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> I sure hope the difficulty is similar to the NCEES. There are a few difficult questions in the PM section, but the rest are fairly simple imo. Sure with I had the 2011/2001 edition... oh well.


In the 2001 ncees there are couple problems that seemed a bit difficult than whats on the 2016 and 2011. In the 2016 most values are given, in the 2001 you have to go backwards at some problems like SlayPE problems.

But it is still straight forward questions, just "more work" to do, but if you have good understanding of the process you should be good nothing to worry. Take it as just longer to solve problems but not necessarily hard.

And side note, I spend more hours in 2001 ncees than the newer ncees.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> In the 2001 ncees there are couple problems that seemed a bit difficult than whats on the 2016 and 2011. In the 2016 most values are given, in the 2001 you have to go backwards at some problems like SlayPE problems.
> 
> But it is still straight forward questions, just "more work" to do, but if you have good understanding of the process you should be good nothing to worry. Take it as just longer to solve problems but not necessarily hard.
> And side note, I spend more hours in 2001 ncees than the newer ncees.


Guess the April 2018 pencil color? Red, white, blue, black... 

I am going with a classic color: black.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I've done my statistical analysis: I'm gonna go with black logo, red grip, sky blue clip, orange eraser. Anyone remember the 1996 harlequin VW Golf?


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 10, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Guess the April 2018 pencil color? Red, white, blue, black...
> 
> I am going with a classic color: black.


Ha! I would go with white.



squaretaper said:


> I've done my statistical analysis: I'm gonna go with black logo, red grip, sky blue clip, orange eraser. Anyone remember the 1996 harlequin VW Golf?


It would be cool if its combo color, I would save the eraser wont use it to make it look fresh jaja


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 10, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Ha! I would go with white.


Ooh, white on white. How avant garde!

Or, or, the logo and rubber grip should be glow-in-the-dark.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 10, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Ooh, white on white. How avant garde!
> Or, or, the logo and rubber grip should be glow-in-the-dark.


That's hilarious.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 11, 2018)

What are yall bringing for lunch?


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> What are yall bringing for lunch?


Mongolian beef for real and some poached eggs.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 11, 2018)

Probably two or three cold sandwiches. Having less than 1 hour for lunch is tight. I don't want to risk it going out and get food.
Playing it safe, I guess! Boooring, but functional! [emoji16]


----------



## sambisu (Apr 11, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> What are yall bringing for lunch?


Lots of high fiber food and maybe a laxative. Helps keep that "sense of urgency" for the PM portion.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

So what are you guys doing today? 

Me I did my first pass ncees 2016 morning only so far, first time I re-rolled it since 8days ago. 

So far its good, 100% correct and I was surprised I was really a lot faster this time, finished 40morning question in 58min.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 11, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> So what are you guys doing today?
> Me I did my first pass ncees 2016 morning only so far, first time I re-rolled it since 8days ago.
> So far its good, 100% correct and I was surprised I was really a lot faster this time, finished 40morning question in 58min.


Finishing up last pass on ncees 2016. Reviewing all 500+ solved problems, retabbing the MERM, rewriting sections of cheetsheet. Lastly testing the rolling crate...with all the material in it...Mostly is just admin stuff.


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Apr 11, 2018)

Doing a couple refresher problems, but mostly spending the day with the wife. I am gonna finish tabbing tonight. Leaving tomorrow for the Cities. Fortunately, our hotel is walking distance to the MInneapolis Convention Center.

All of my friends and family have given me good support. Of course, I am my worst critic. All we can do is our best.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 11, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> So what are you guys doing today?
> 
> Me I did my first pass ncees 2016 morning only so far, first time I re-rolled it since 8days ago.
> 
> So far its good, 100% correct and I was surprised I was really a lot faster this time, finished 40morning question in 58min.


wife and the kids are going out of town so im going to party


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Vel2018 said:
> 
> 
> > So what are you guys doing today?
> ...


Yes, me too after this ill just glance through all problems and check the approach.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 11, 2018)

After work i'm gonna run through engineering pro guides practice exam again. Did NCEES with my eyes closed yesterday.

tomorrow i am off work. Gonna go to the gym, grocery shopping for sandwiches/snacks and drive by the test site to check it out. After that I'm gonna organize all my references and milk crate and pack my bag! Planning on going to bed super early.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 11, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> After work i'm gonna run through engineering pro guides practice exam again. Did NCEES with my eyes closed yesterday.
> tomorrow i am off work. Gonna go to the gym, grocery shopping for sandwiches/snacks and drive by the test site to check it out. After that I'm gonna organize all my references and milk crate and pack my bag! Planning on going to bed super early.


Same here. Just finished the last last pass. It's almost laughable the ridiculous times I am getting...not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 11, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> Kloeb222 said:
> 
> 
> > After work i'm gonna run through engineering pro guides practice exam again. Did NCEES with my eyes closed yesterday.
> ...


I got to review slayPE then EngPro now. Going through each problem again but just making sure I got all the steps and process in the head. Hehe then some MERM specifics and go to bed after that, tomorrow aint touching nothing.


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 12, 2018)

Tomorrow is the big day! I'm starting to get the nervous excitement jitters.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

mongolianbbq said:


> Tomorrow is the big day! I'm starting to get the nervous excitement jitters.


Take a walk in the park, jajaja


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Everything is packed. Ready to go. All fit right in one crate.


----------



## pat_in_the_hat (Apr 12, 2018)

yay for a 4 hour drive with an expected 3-8" of snow in town and 16" in the mountains. this might get interesting....


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Apr 12, 2018)

Pretty sure everyone is gonna do well.  Slay the PE has gotten you guys/gals prepared like I have never seen before.

Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> Pretty sure everyone is gonna do well.  Slay the PE has gotten you guys/gals prepared like I have never seen before.
> 
> Good Luck tomorrow.


Thanks to you as well Mike, you had helped us in this prep.


----------



## monty01 (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm getting nervous for you guys.  It sounds like you are all on top of it, though.  Good Luck, guys!

My turn comes up in October :/


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks Mike. I appreciate it.
To just sit and relax is a foreign language to me. My monkey mind is ready to switch into high rpms.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 12, 2018)

monty01 said:


> I'm getting nervous for you guys.  It sounds like you are all on top of it, though.  Good Luck, guys!
> My turn comes up in October :/


Thanks monty01. The method recommended here is legit. Just be ready to put in some serious hours of hard study work.


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 12, 2018)

I know we're advised to relax the day before the test, but is anyone else having a hard time NOT studying (or at least perusing reference material) at this point? I know I'm finding it hard to disengage! Good luck tomorrow, everyone!


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 12, 2018)

I am. I feel like I should be. But I’m not. I just went to my testing center (north lake Chicago. 20 min from my house) standard looking convention center. Plenty of parking. Didn’t see many restaurants nearby. 

Gong on a hike now. It’s 70 out and I’m gonna enjoy this .


----------



## PARSCORA (Apr 12, 2018)

How big are the desk/tables?  Are they like the little 2'x2' desks from high school or are the big enough for several books to spread out while you take the test?


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 12, 2018)

I hear you. I just scouted out my test location here in Maryland.. North of Baltimore. No issues. Weather is too nice to sweat it. Let it ride!


----------



## cornsnicker3 (Apr 12, 2018)

It is hard to unstress. I haven’t looked at anything today because it would just psych me out. I hope I do good because literally everyone I know is like, “You got this!”. 

At least the hotel is literally right next to the testing site. Unless my legs literally break down or I oversleep, this test is going to happen.


----------



## monty01 (Apr 12, 2018)

cfm03 said:


> monty01 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting nervous for you guys.  It sounds like you are all on top of it, though.  Good Luck, guys!
> ...


Yep, i'm dreading going back to "school".  I've been out of that mode for about 12 years.  I'm signed up for DTC, so maybe that will get me back into study mode.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

cornsnicker3 said:


> It is hard to unstress. I haven’t looked at anything today because it would just psych me out. I hope I do good because literally everyone I know is like, “You got this!”.
> 
> At least the hotel is literally right next to the testing site. Unless my legs literally break down or I oversleep, this test is going to happen.


For the most of the day I spent lying down on my bed just thinking of nothing but to get a good rest. Its about time pick up the kids at school and dinner sleep. For tomorrow, we will take this Goliath down.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 12, 2018)

PARSCORA said:


> How big are the desk/tables?  Are they like the little 2'x2' desks from high school or are the big enough for several books to spread out while you take the test?


They had some luncheon going on in there with round tables. Doubtful that it will be the same setup for us.

Just reread my exam authorization (illinois). Food and drink are prohibited.. ugh..


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 12, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> They had some luncheon going on in there with round tables. Doubtful that it will be the same setup for us.
> 
> Just reread my exam authorization (illinois). Food and drink are prohibited.. ugh..


And don't wear cologne.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Apr 12, 2018)

PARSCORA said:


> How big are the desk/tables?  Are they like the little 2'x2' desks from high school or are the big enough for several books to spread out while you take the test?


My test had 6 foot tables that you shared with a civil engineer


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Apr 12, 2018)

My best advice now is the relax during the exam and work through the problems at a steady pace.  If you get a problem that stumps you, skip it and come back to it afterwards.  Don't panic...

Now that I have passed and can look back on things, I honestly believe the FE exam was harder....   

Good Luck!  "You got this!!"


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 12, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> And don't wear cologne.


I got the "no excessive cologne" warning in my admission letter too.. Haha hope it's not the "Fitbit Fiasco 2018" if someone overdoes it with the dracar noir! Honestly, if my test taking colleagues tomorrow are anything like some of my coworkers, at least aroma-wise, that a little spritz would be for the common good.


----------



## cfm03 (Apr 12, 2018)

Let's crush it tomorrow ladies and gents! 
Good luck everyone.

Have a restful deep sleep tonight!


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 12, 2018)

I managed to fit all my references in my backpack


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 13, 2018)

Alright boys! This is it!


----------



## mongolianbbq (Apr 13, 2018)

Good luck everyone. I got here way too early


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 17, 2018)

MikeGlass1969 said:


> My best advice now is the relax during the exam and work through the problems at a steady pace.  If you get a problem that stumps you, skip it and come back to it afterwards.  Don't panic...
> 
> Now that I have passed and can look back on things, I honestly believe the FE exam was harder....
> 
> Good Luck!  "You got this!!"


Looks like we got unlocked already!

I agree Mike, FE is a bit harder than PE exam like 20-30% harder. Now I can say this based on that I took FE after 10yrs away from school. I put in almost the same effort but felt PE exam is easier. Felt very confident I passed PE right in the middle of pm part I knew I would pass and then now thinking with 75/80 score or worst a little lower, but definitely not gonna go down 65/80 raw score no doubt about it.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Apr 17, 2018)

Excellent!!  Glad you did well!


----------

